# H-as pharma Td!



## Lborrachito831 (Jan 18, 2019)

Another great TD from H-as. Great customer service, quick response and very discreet! I was again surprised on how quick pack landed! Thanks again brotha!


----------



## Mountain-man1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Have used them several times and always came threw for me


----------



## BadGas (Jan 29, 2019)

Lborrachito831 said:


> Another great TD from H-as. Great customer service, quick response and very discreet! I was again surprised on how quick pack landed! Thanks again brotha!



glad your goodies arrived safe and sound...  look forward to you coming back and telling about your experience using your products.


----------

